# Time to find a new church -- reformed churches in Phoenix, AZ area?



## steven-nemes (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't know if this is in the right place, but I couldn't think of where else to put it. 

I think it's high time I up and left my Pentecostal church... The church services, the preaching from the pulpit, including blatantly anti-Calvinist comments and such, are getting to be too much. 

Are there any good reformed churches in the Phoenix, Arizona area?


----------



## Casey (Feb 9, 2009)

Calvin OPC.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 9, 2009)

I've heard of that one, but it's kind of far from my home--around 30 or so minutes driving, which is kind of annoying. However, one of my friends visits every Sunday morning--they have some class on church history going on--and a local philosophy professor preaches there, so I am definitely putting that one in the "most likely" category... Just hoping for something closer...


----------



## Contra Marcion (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are a couple - I've not visited them, so I'm just getting what I can off the web:

First Reformed Presbyterian Church - Phoenix, AZ

Fellowship of Grace Church > Home

new valley church

The 1st one is an RPCNA Church. The second two are PCA. I didn't see an English-Speaking OPC Church in Pheonix, but if you speak Spanish, there's one of those there as well. 

I don't know if there are any Dutch Reformed-type churches there. 

BTW, Dr. James White is an elder at the Pheonix Reformed Baptist Church (Phoenix Reformed Baptist Church...Elders Don Fry, James White) - You could do a lot worse that that as well. 

Blessings, 

Jacob


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't know if you are baptist or presbyterian but Dr James White is an elder at Phoenix Reformed Baptist Church. Wherever in Phoenix that is!

Phoenix Reformed Baptist Church...Elders Don Fry, James White


LOL!!! Beaten by seconds by Jacob ;-)


----------



## Contra Marcion (Feb 9, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> Calvin OPC.



I stand corrected - Thanks, Casey!


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 9, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> I don't know if this is in the right place, but I couldn't think of where else to put it.
> 
> I think it's high time I up and left my Pentecostal church... The church services, the preaching from the pulpit, including blatantly anti-Calvinist comments and such, are getting to be too much.
> 
> Are there any good reformed churches in the Phoenix, Arizona area?



Phoenix URC


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the links! The "Fellowship of Grace" church is like 5 minutes from my house... I'll be checking it out for sure!


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 9, 2009)

Being new to it myself, I don't know if the the Reformed Episcopal Church has anything near you you might want give that a check-out!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jon Lake said:


> Being new to it myself, I don't know if the the Reformed Episcopal Church has anything near you you might want give that a check-out!




Saint Andrew's REC - Home


----------



## beej6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Church of the Redeemer Mesa, Arizona A Confessional Reformed Church


----------



## ww (Feb 10, 2009)

beej6 said:


> Church of the Redeemer Mesa, Arizona A Confessional Reformed Church



My Wife and I attended there for a few months. Dr Gary Johnson is a gifted man of God. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 10, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Being new to it myself, I don't know if the the Reformed Episcopal Church has anything near you you might want give that a check-out!
> ...


There you go! You can't go wrong with that! Thank you Donald!


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 10, 2009)

whitway said:


> beej6 said:
> 
> 
> > Church of the Redeemer Mesa, Arizona A Confessional Reformed Church
> ...



Except that it is about an hour away 

The Reformed Episcopal church is also very far.

It seems I will either be going to Fellowship of Grace or Calvin OPC! Thank you everyone!

-----Added 2/10/2009 at 02:45:47 EST-----

Another question: are Reformed churches, for the most part, cessationist? I have never really been to any church but light-weight charismatic and pentecostal ones (not the hardcore ones, Romanians tend to be a little "liberal" in their pentecostalism), and so I don't know much about the average practices and such of other denominations.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 10, 2009)

steven-nemes said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > beej6 said:
> ...




For the most part, Reformed churches are cessationist. There are some churches that are Reformed on some or most points but not cessationist. (Such as this group here)

Charismatic and Reformed


----------

